# Yard and Tag sales



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am wondering how many of us live near each other and if it would be feasible to form groups in various areas to coordinate and hold yard sales, the proceeds of which would go to the Maltese rescues we have on this forum. We have all seen the dire need for rescues and the severe lack of funds for the rescues. Even with the downturn in the economy people always seem to stop for a yard sale and we all have tons of junk we don't need anymore so instead of donating items to thrift stores and the like, why not sell them and benefit our love of Maltese?
You just KNOW we would end up buying stuff from each other and wouldn't it be a fun way to meet other members, raise money AND spread the word about Maltese Rescues? We could hand out flyers. Wouldn't the sales meet the non profit regs so buyers (contributors) could write off their donations? Just some thoughts. Anyone?


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I think this is a fabulous idea! I live in Orange County, California. Is there anyone else in Orange County? We are allowed garage sales I think every other month in our city and we always have a lot of people show up. I have never had a garage sale before and would love the proceeds to go to a nonprofit like NMR.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

we have raised as much as 6,000 a dog on my yorkie yahoogroups by doing an auction and i think this is the way to raise the most money as many times as yard sales they want everything for a $1 as have done quite a few and demi's rescue does it yearly. 

The way the auction works is we all donate items and then auction off for say 60 days and it racks up the cost of the item and people tend to pay more sometimes for something knowing it is going to a good cause - for example on here the juicy couture bag would be donated and then everyone bids on it and the highest bidder gets the bag and the money goes to the rescue - the donator could even state where the donation goes - i had a bed i donated go out for $150 - people figure it is a donation and write off as well - we could do it quarterly - separate website may have to be set up for it and as the bids come in they post daily. It is a lot of work but a lot more money would be raised - we could even send around to our other dog groups that will allow to help with the cause


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, now I think that is a great idea too. I think you are right about the possibility of raising more money on an auction. I think maybe a yard sale, if advertised as proceeds going to a rescue might do well too, but I think the auction done quarterly might be a great way to go. Besides, it might end up being less work than a yard sale. Still, it would be nice to socialize with each other in person. Hey, maybe we could do both! The auction could be for any type of item, not just dog related, right? Could be new or used? HEY! why not do an ebay auction under the Maltese rescue name? I think we could have more than one designated person to list items. I have no idea if ebay auctions would be cheaper or more expensive than having an independent auction site. Where are the experts?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

We could also post flyers at our Vet's and groomers offices announcing the auction and request goods as well as bids.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

independent auction is better i think as it can be passed to all dog groups as many do not like ebay and ebay cost more money and with paypal costs as well - does anyone know how to do websites real well? It can be any items - people did all kinds of things for the yorkie we raised 6k for. People made things, gave used, new, jewelry, leather coats, you name it we had it - obviously no furniture lol - it was a lot of fun



QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jul 18 2009, 02:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807049


> Oh, now I think that is a great idea too. I think you are right about the possibility of raising more money on an auction. I think maybe a yard sale, if advertised as proceeds going to a rescue might do well too, but I think the auction done quarterly might be a great way to go. Besides, it might end up being less work than a yard sale. Still, it would be nice to socialize with each other in person. Hey, maybe we could do both! The auction could be for any type of item, not just dog related, right? Could be new or used? HEY! why not do an ebay auction under the Maltese rescue name? I think we could have more than one designated person to list items. I have no idea if ebay auctions would be cheaper or more expensive than having an independent auction site. Where are the experts?[/B]


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I get e-mails from a group called Bidding for Good that has on line auctions for charities and takes care of all the administrative stuff...probably for a portion of the take. Might be worth looking into it or at least structure they use. I think my son's old school used that or another organization. Then you reach people everywhere.
Sue


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Now we just need someone who knows HOW to set this all up  . I think it would be of such wonderful help to people like Edie, Deb, and ALL of the wonderful Malt rescues here. I already have some things to contribute.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Lynn, you did such a supurb job with the raffle, would you have any info and/or ideas?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lolllllll i was thinking the same thing 


QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jul 18 2009, 07:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807139


> Lynn, you did such a supurb job with the raffle, would you have any info and/or ideas?[/B]


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

We are a clever bunch!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hmmm. seem to be having a bit of trouble changing my picture. Sorrry...


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jul 18 2009, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807126


> I get e-mails from a group called Bidding for Good that has on line auctions for charities and takes care of all the administrative stuff...probably for a portion of the take. Might be worth looking into it or at least structure they use. I think my son's old school used that or another organization. Then you reach people everywhere.
> Sue[/B]


Thanks for the info. I have looked at it and it seems fairly straightforward. let's see what can be done.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

the link is biddingforgood.com Looking at the application it appears one of the "principals" of the rescue organization would have to complete it. My question is WHO should this be run through? I have no problem helping with the auction in some capacity. If an auction is not the way most want to go then we could always hold individual garage and yard sales and forward the proceeds to the rescue, but I think Dwerten's auction idea is better.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.cmarket.com/auction/search/Sear...5GP1QGnfSGVM%3D

Here is a sample of a rescue auction currently being run.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jul 18 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807042


> I am wondering how many of us live near each other and if it would be feasible to form groups in various areas to coordinate and hold yard sales, the proceeds of which would go to the Maltese rescues we have on this forum. We have all seen the dire need for rescues and the severe lack of funds for the rescues. Even with the downturn in the economy people always seem to stop for a yard sale and we all have tons of junk we don't need anymore so instead of donating items to thrift stores and the like, why not sell them and benefit our love of Maltese?
> You just KNOW we would end up buying stuff from each other and wouldn't it be a fun way to meet other members, raise money AND spread the word about Maltese Rescues? We could hand out flyers. Wouldn't the sales meet the non profit regs so buyers (contributors) could write off their donations? Just some thoughts. Anyone?[/B]



I'm with this original idea. The World Wide Web is great for collecting funds, but has not been much help with awareness within our communities.

I do "rescue" booths, thru our annual garage sale, every year, along with helping one, or two, others thru out the year.

We need to bring awareness. We need foster homes, along with those funds. With face to face communication, posters with before/after pics, and
of course, a dog, or two, in the flesh, will bring in fosters, funds, and most importantly, awareness. 

I say we have a little competition amongst ourselves. We should set up a date for a yardsale. Several, within an area, will be a team, and get creative.

Now that would be fun, and different. Can you imagine the pics, and silly things each group comes up with to win. LOL ~ Can you tell I'm in sales? :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, and all we would win is, a good time, good laughs, new fosters, funding, and yes, someone would win LBB ~ :smrofl:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Just a thought, but sometimes radio stations will help promote charity events. If you can get a DJ on board, he/she will promote the event, who knows, maybe even do a remote!! If they promote it, maybe they can also ask for donations for the yard sale, items or money, both will be helpful! Explaining that our furkids are also being hit hard in this recession and that the rescue groups and shelters are overflowing as a result, might make them more amenable to getting on board. Like I said, just a thought. Can't hurt to try, right??!!!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I certainly think that is worth a try. I also think the yard sale venue would be a good place to have materials on puppy mills, byb and pet stores in ADDITION to everything else Deb suggested. Oh, Deb, does that mean you will have your available pups there too? When do you do your annual yard sale? It is HOT now, I am thinking late September or October. We could start forming teams now...


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Really would love to see this going. These dogs and their rescuers NEED us. I would love to see us form groups and schedule a good time to hold the sales simutaneously. 
the winning team would win a wonderful trophy. If we could agree to do it each year, all the teams could participate to win that trophy or win it back. What would be a good time to hold these sales? Any volunteers? Think of all the fun we could have getting to meet others on this forum not to mention being able to help all these furbabies and their rescuers. This would also be a great forum for public education regarding puppy mills, BYBs and pet stores. What is your opinion, input?


----------

